
Mini vMac: Early Macintosh Emulator - fidelio
http://minivmac.sourceforge.net/
======
mambodog
If you want to play around with classic Mac OS without downloading and
installing anything, I made a browser port of PCE (a similar emulator):
[http://jamesfriend.com.au/pce-js/](http://jamesfriend.com.au/pce-js/)

~~~
wtbob
Oh, that's so cool! Only sad thing is that is apparently the really-locked
version of HyperCard Player.

------
dlevine
I have rather fond memories of using this while I was in high school (in the
mid-to-late 90's). Considering that I didn't have a Mac at the time, it was
one of the only ways I could play around with a real Mac (albeit a black and
white one with an old version of the Mac OS).

The other options at the time were:

1) Shapeshifter, which ran on top of UAE (an Amiga emulator). It was basically
unusable on a 486.

2) Executor, which was a clean room implementation of a 68K Mac. I probably
spent the most time with this because it supported some reasonably recent
programs and wasn't terribly slow.

~~~
rahimnathwani
Executor is now open source:

[https://github.com/ctm/executor](https://github.com/ctm/executor)

------
smacktoward
_> Mini vMac requires a ROM image file to run, and so can be legally used only
by those who own a 680x0 based Macintosh._

Dangit.

So is there any way to legally buy an old-timey ROM image, the way you can buy
a legal Amiga Kickstarter ROM from Amiga Forever
([http://www.amigaforever.com/](http://www.amigaforever.com/))?

Knowing Apple I'm guessing the answer is "hahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaa o my
sides", but hey, you never know...

~~~
mhurron
The only legal way is to buy a old Mac and extract the rom. Of course this is
the internet, so ...

------
fernly
Disappointed. You ain't got the Talking Moose.

------
mhurron
So much nostalgia.

